# Advantage Multi and Ticks



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

I am switching my dog to Advantage multi and someone told me they didn't find a tick on their dog last year and only used the advantage multi. On the packaging it says it doesn't do anything for ticks. Anyone have any experience with this? Are you using another topical for ticks?


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I use advantage multi on my dogs and have found 2 ticks total on 3 dogs since they have been on it. It won't prevent the ticks I don't think but it seems to kill them when they latch on. Both of the ticks I have found have been dead and I know of others who have the same results.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

claimsadj said:


> I use advantage multi on my dogs and have found 2 ticks total on 3 dogs since they have been on it. It won't prevent the ticks I don't think but it seems to kill them when they latch on. Both of the ticks I have found have been dead and I know of others who have the same results.


same here...I would just watch and see if you have a ticks on dogs. If you are in a highly infested area, you may want to go ahead and protect.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Advantage Multi does not kill or repel ticks. It is for fleas, but also prevents heartworms, and will treat hooks and round worms. For tick control you would want to get Advantix, it has Permrithrin in it with repels and kills tick, it also kills cats, so do not use it on cats. Nothing seems to work for a full months for ticks, but I re-apply at 3 week intervals and it seems to help.


----------



## fernandezam (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate,
Am I to understand that it is safe to use Advantix q3wk in conjunction with monthly advantage multi?


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Advantage Multi does not state that it protects agains ticks but it has moxidectin in it which is an old cattle tick prevenative that works against them. A highly infested area you may end up with some but shouldnt have to use anything else to my knowledge.


----------

